# Why is there a blue moon with red eyes on the top right?



## George Orson Welles (Nov 2, 2020)

What is this and why it is there? I need answers, dammit!


----------



## heathercho (Nov 2, 2020)

Because dear leader is watching and judging you.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Nov 2, 2020)

Gaymer reference. If you know what it is you're gay.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Null (Nov 2, 2020)

I used to be able to do fun things and not get confused retards posting stupid faggot shit like this in forum discussion.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## 0 2 (Nov 2, 2020)

It's the moon from the Nintendo 64 game "The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask." In the game, the moon, which for literally no reason has a face, will crash into the earth and cause a game over in three days, and the objective of the game is to stop it. People will use pictures of the moon to imply an extremely devastating or major event is happening in three days, with the moon getting progressive bigger, and thus closer, to symbolize the approaching event.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Nov 2, 2020)

Null said:


> I used to be able to do fun things and not get confused retards posting stupid faggot shit like this in forum discussion.


I'm sorry we shit up your board Null, have mercy.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Nov 2, 2020)

0 1 said:


> It's the moon from the Nintendo 64 game "Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask." In the game, the moon, which for literally no reason has a face, will crash into the earth and cause a game over in three days, and the objective of the game is to stop it. People will use pictures of the moon to imply an extremely devastating or major event is happening in three days, with the moon getting progressive bigger, and thus closer, to symbolize the approaching event.


Thank you.


----------



## DamageJoy (Nov 2, 2020)

Because the future has refused to change.


----------



## Jackisnotaname (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't like it and I want it to go away.


----------



## A_Skellington (Nov 2, 2020)

I love it.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Nov 2, 2020)

Majora's Mask is probably my favorite game of all time, so I appreciate the reference.  Please make it bigger each day until it covers the entire front page or something.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 2, 2020)

0 1 said:


> It's the moon from the Nintendo 64 game "The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask." In the game, the moon, which for literally no reason has a face, will crash into the earth and cause a game over in three days, and the objective of the game is to stop it. People will use pictures of the moon to imply an extremely devastating or major event is happening in three days, with the moon getting progressive bigger, and thus closer, to symbolize the approaching event.


The election.


----------



## ClipBitch (Nov 2, 2020)

BarberFerdinand said:


> Majora's Mask is probably my favorite game of all time, so I appreciate the reference.  Please make it bigger each day until it covers the entire front page or something.


And when it reaches full size Orson gets banned as punishment for not playing majoras mask.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 2, 2020)

BarberFerdinand said:


> Majora's Mask is probably my favorite game of all time, so I appreciate the reference.  Please make it bigger each day until it covers the entire front page or something.


It's a fascinating game, one of the more unique games out there and certainly the most unique Zelda, but I found the dungeons to be kind of slogs.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Nov 2, 2020)

Because you're a faggot for noticing.


----------



## RussianParasite (Nov 2, 2020)

Assuming it went up yesterday it could be that "day 3" of this is the US election.

After over a year of being bombarded with political ads I'm ready for the moon to crash into the earth and no one better try to stop it.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Nov 2, 2020)

Null is using the shitty 3DS version of the moon instead of the superior N64 version. Sad!


----------



## Dumbchan (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyone remember when that moon was like huge and took up a good chunk of the right side of the screen? I forget if that was last year or 2018.

It scared the shit out of me though.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 2, 2020)

Desu Mountain said:


> Null is using the shitty 3DS version of the moon instead of the superior N64 version. Sad!


He should use the MMN64HD version


----------



## Troonos (Nov 2, 2020)

It's the Joshua Connor Moon careening toward the ground of the kingdom of Kiwifarms under the gravity of Section 230 revocation. If we can't stop it from being revoked, the Joshua Moon will crash into our world and destroy everything we hold dear because we were retarded enough to support Trump's crusade against the Internet.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Nov 2, 2020)

0 1 said:


> It's the moon from the Nintendo 64 game "The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask." In the game, the moon, which for literally no reason has a face, will crash into the earth and cause a game over in three days, and the objective of the game is to stop it. People will use pictures of the moon to imply an extremely devastating or major event is happening in three days, with the moon getting progressive bigger, and thus closer, to symbolize the approaching event.


Ah, understood. It's a retro gaming thing.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Nov 2, 2020)

Assume the Victory Position, y’all!


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 2, 2020)

It's getting bigger


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 2, 2020)

Which of us are Anju and Kafei


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 2, 2020)

Were none of you here during the last election?


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Nov 2, 2020)

Jackisnotaname said:


> I don't like it and I want it to go away.


then go save 4 giants you faggot :^)


----------



## Rise (Nov 3, 2020)

Troonos said:


> It's the Joshua Connor Moon careening toward the ground of the kingdom of Kiwifarms under the gravity of Section 230 revocation. If we can't stop it from being revoked, the Joshua Moon will crash into our world and destroy everything we hold dear because we were retarded enough to support Trump's crusade against the Internet.


It's a more elegant way of shutting down the site than rage quitting. It gets bigger and bigger until inauguration day when it covers the whole screen, essentially making the site unusable.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 3, 2020)

I always love when the moon comes to play.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 3, 2020)

Here's a little something for dramatic effect.


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 3, 2020)

Christ, we really are the naughty site for high schoolers now aren't we?


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Nov 3, 2020)

Can you imagine any other country making _this much_ of a fuss every time they had an election? I mean, _Christ._


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Nov 3, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> It's getting bigger


I was wondering if @Null was going to do this.

Good man.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you for making it bigger null!


----------



## paint huffing shaman (Nov 3, 2020)

why the fuck has it been getting bigger?i cant even fucking look at the shit to look at the notifications,


----------



## Bob Barker (Nov 3, 2020)

Why isn't the moon pinned in the corner so that even when you scroll down its still visible? I expected more.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Nov 3, 2020)

0 1 said:


> It's the moon from the Nintendo 64 game "The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask." In the game, the moon, which for literally no reason has a face, will crash into the earth and cause a game over in three days, and the objective of the game is to stop it. People will use pictures of the moon to imply an extremely devastating or major event is happening in three days, with the moon getting progressive bigger, and thus closer, to symbolize the approaching event.


Ignore this.  this isn't true.  it's the opposite.  trust the plan...


----------



## verygayFrogs (Nov 3, 2020)

Bro it's so big I can't even use the fucking search bar


----------



## Santiagothrumachifacku (Nov 3, 2020)

verygayFrogs said:


> Bro it's so big I can't even use the fucking search bar


I can't see my fucking notifs hahaha


----------



## verygayFrogs (Nov 3, 2020)

Santiagothrumachifacku said:


> I can't see my fucking notifs hahaha


And we can barely see the random txt


----------



## Sascha Vykos (Nov 3, 2020)

Kiwifarms is the type of site that would disrupt functionality for the sole purpose of memeing on its users.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Nov 3, 2020)

History repeats itself.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 3, 2020)

C'mon boys, 3 pages and nobody wanna sing blue moon before our miserable end?


----------



## gum (Nov 3, 2020)

can't wait until it takes up the whole screen


----------



## DeadFish (Nov 3, 2020)

Its a photo of hunter Biden on a crack binge after he fucked a rooster


----------



## Longjack Attack (Nov 3, 2020)

DST ain't worth creaming your pants over, Null. No one likes a fucked up sleep schedule.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Nov 3, 2020)

HOLY SHIT IT COVERED THE FUCKING CREATE THREAD BUTTON. EVEN THE FUCKING MOON DOESN'T WANT ME SHITPOSTING ON A&N


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Nov 3, 2020)

verygayFrogs said:


> HOLY SHIT IT COVERED THE FUCKING CREATE THREAD BUTTON. EVEN THE FUCKING MOON DOESN'T WANT ME SHITPOSTING ON A&N


bitch buy a bigger monitor


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 3, 2020)

Boys it's been an honor to serve with you.


----------



## LOWERCASE LETTERS (Nov 4, 2020)

How do I adblock that annoying piece of shit


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 4, 2020)

LOWERCASE LETTERS said:


> How do I adblock that annoying piece of shit


Add this to uBlock Origin:
||kiwifarms.net/public/junk/moon.png
Then Ctrl+F5.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Nov 4, 2020)

Ok so now I can’t even use my notifications.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 4, 2020)

You're all whiny faggots and I hope you get banned for ruining the fun.


----------

